# Driftingaway.org - photo project



## habakuk (Aug 25, 2005)

Good day. 
I have posted a small selection of panorama pictures to my experimental website. Feel free to drop in and have a look. 

http://www.driftingaway.org 

Basically, it is a personal project where photography is not the main focus, but you might like the pictures anyway. 

Looking forward to constructive criticism. 

Enjoy 
Habakuk


----------



## Gerd (Aug 28, 2005)

very nice site, i like that you keep the overall theme throughout with the feather on each page in some way. I'm not a fan of the way you displayed the pictures in the gallery with the 3d look and the reflection and I'm not a fan of the scroll bars inside the page but overall the site looks really good and the photography is great, nice stitchwork!


----------



## tranceplant (Sep 2, 2005)

very nice stie I love it. simple and clean.  :thumbup: 

little problem with your iframe tho...

but yeah yoru pictures are awesome.


----------

